# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Web bị hack ! Upload Web mới vào Host cũ liệu có được ko hả các bạn?

## seocuchuoi

web của mình bị thế này :

 






vùa chiều qua vẫn chạy ngon lành, đến tối về lên web để sửa thì bị như trên. mình mới tập tọe làm web joomla, chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm nên chắc bảo sửa mã nguồn các thứ thì hơi khó và lâu, mình đang cần gấp quá(sếp bảo cần xong web thật sớm để cho khách hàng vào xem).các bạn cho mình hỏi bây giờ mình tạo 1 cái web mới bằng joomla và upload lên host cũ mà chưa gỡ bỏ cái web cũ có được không?

mong nhận được trợ giúp !

----------


## zadep

Anh chị sở hữu biết giày dr martens trong khoảng một vài giay dành cho các viên chức đưa thư hay cảnh sát và người lao động đã trải qua hơn 7 thập niên vượt qua mọi ngừng về thời kì. cho tới này giay dr martens thai lan nói riêng đã phát triển thành một item rất cá tính và khôn cùng thời thượng trong xã hội hiện tại. Bản thân đôi giầy dr martens nam da sáp đã đẹp rất thời trang và phong cách bởi thế Anh chị nam cũng không khó khi bạn phối hợp với bắt mắt thời trang của mình. cách thức phối đồ tuyệt đẹp cộng đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp mà bất kỳ chàng trai nào cũng nên thử.

Điểm tốt của đôi giay doctor martens nam cổ ngắn thái lan chính hãng da sáp

Giày dr martens nam da sáp được cung ứng trong khoảng chất liệu da bò 100% có lớp sáp ướt rất mềm được phủ mịn lên bề mặt giày giúp kiểm soát an ninh da khỏi những ảnh hưởng của môi trường bên ngoài đem đến cảm giác ấm cho đôi chân của bạn trong mùa đông này. bên cạnh đó lớp sáp này còn sở hữu tác dụng giúp dưỡng lớp da giày không bị khô luôn trong trạng thái ẩm thấp và ko bị khô ráp, lớp da giày dr martens mềm và mịn màng hơn những đôi giày khác.



Giúp bạn tiện lợi vệ sinh, mang đến cảm giác thả sức di chuyển dù bất cứ địa hình nào mà ko lo đau chân hay lớp da giày bị bong tróc và nổ. có đế giày được thiết kế bằng chất liệu cao su cao cấp đem đến các tính năng nhân tiện ích nhất như: giảm tiếng ồn lúc chuyển di, chống trơn tuột trượt thấp....

những đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp giá tốt được sử dụng hơi rộng rãi và được đa số bạn đam mê bởi tính năng luôn tiện ích của chúng chắn chắn và hoàn toàn thả sức cho bàn chân nhất là khi bạn chuyển di. tới bây giờ những đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp được ngoài mặt hợp bắt mắt nhưng vẫn rất đa năng cho đông đảo hoạt động vui chơi khác nhau.

Giày dr martens nam cổ thấp da sáp rất dễ mix đồ

những đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp giúp tôn lên trọn vẹn sự đương đại và trẻ trung cho Anh chị em trẻ. Bạn có thể lựa chọn các đôi giày dr martens cổ lửng hay cổ cao tùy theo sở thích cũng như màu sắc rất đa dạng và phong phú để lúc kết hợp với quần jeans chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cũng như đơn thuần nhất mà các quý ông thường hay dùng để mix cùng giày dr martens nam cổ thấp da sáp cao cấp.

Đây chính là phong cách phổ biến và cơ bản nhất của các bạn say mê sự phá phương pháp, bui bặm và cá tính của giày dr martens nam da sáp giá phải chăng. đặc trưng hơn lúc những quý ông mix giày dr martens nam cổ ngắn da sáp cùng mang áo khoác da bên trong là áo phông hay len nhẹ nhàng hài hòa thêm một số phụ kiện như mũ lên hay đồng hồ tạo nên 1 phong cách rất chất. Hãy cùng trải nghiệm thời trang thú vị trên cộng đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp cá tính nhé. các mẫu quần âu hay các cái áo vest hay các bộ suti lịch lãm đều rất phù hợp có những đôi giày dr martens nam da sáp này.

Bạn với thể chọn lọc cho mình một đôi giày màu nâu bởi chúng dễ phối hợp với rộng rãi trang phục làm bạn trở nên lịch lãm cũng như phổ biến hơn về thời trang. Để trở nên hấp dẫn hơn bạn nên thêm 1 số phụ kiện nhỏ nữa nhé.

Chúc Cả nhà thành công với bắt mắt cá tính mới lúc phối hợp với giày dr martens nam da sáp cổ vừa chính hãng. Giúp bạn thu hút ánh nhìn của các người xung quanh hơn khi xuất hiện bất cứ nơi đâu.

----------


## phuong3992

iày dr martens nam da sáp được cung ứng trong khoảng chất liệu da bò 100% có lớp sáp ướt rất mềm được phủ mịn lên bề mặt giày giúp kiểm soát an ninh da khỏi những ảnh hưởng của môi trường bên ngoài đem đến cảm giác ấm cho đôi chân của bạn trong mùa đông này. bên cạnh đó lớp sáp này còn sở hữu tác dụng giúp dưỡng lớp da giày không bị khô luôn trong trạng thái ẩm thấp và ko bị khô ráp, lớp da giày dr martens mềm và mịn màng hơn những đôi giày khác.

----------

